# BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf



## inzpekta (11. Januar 2012)

*BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Hallo Community,
falls ich diese News hier im Forum übersehen und jetzt doppelt aufgemacht habe, bitte closen.

Zur Sache:
Anscheinend sollen viele Rechner mit einer schädlichen Software infiziert sein, welche den
Benutzer bei Aufruf von populären Internetseiten auf gefälschte Seiten lotst.
Die Programmierer sind bereits gefasst und befinden sich in Haft.
Am 8. März will das FBI die Server abschalten die für die Umleitung benutzt wurden.
Danach sollen infizierte Rechner gar nicht mehr ins Internet kommen.
Das BKA rät nun allen Internetbenutzern ihre Rechner auf die Schadsoftware überprüfen zu lassen.
Hierzu ist es erforderlich auf eine Webseite zu gehen, welche dann automatisch den Computer überprüft,
und eine entsprechende Quittung (infiziert oder sauber) ausgibt.

Auszüge aus dem Artikel:



> Das Bundeskriminalamt und das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI)
> rät allen Internetnutzern in Deutschland, ihren Computer auf eine bestimmte Sicherheitslücke
> zu prüfen.
> 
> ...


 
Quelle: RP-Online
Warnung vor Sicherheitslücke: Behörden fordern Internetnutzer zum Check auf | RP ONLINE

Link zur Überprüfung des Rechners:
www.dns-ok.de

Meine Meinung:
Den ersten Leserkommentar unten am Artikel finde ich besonders interessant.
Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Ich habe mal den die Seite aufgerufen, scheint OK zu sein bei mir.

PS: Du solltest den Link zu dieser Seite auch reinschreiben in deinen Anfangspost - dns-ok.de


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Habs auch schon gelesen, bin leider @ work. Dann direkt mal testen!


----------



## inzpekta (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Ich suche erst mal mit Hausmitteln bevor ich auf die Seite gehe...


----------



## Bennz (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

unbemerkt? aber nen antiviren programm aufn rechner haun weil es ne seite sagt 

jeder mitn bisl erbsenbrain.exe installd nicht einfach was.



> Anscheinend sollen viele Rechner mit einer Anti-Viren-Software infiziert sein, welche den
> Benutzer bei Aufruf von populären Internetseiten auf gefälschte Seiten lotst.


oder soll das heissen das nutzer mit ner Antivieren Software das problem haben? aber wenn es so ist und es ist schon 2 monate alt, wo sind die angepassten signaturen für die AV Software?


----------



## Adam West (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

jetz schon auf der Main:

pcgameshardware


----------



## inzpekta (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

@Bennz:

Ich hab es abgeändert, du hast Recht!
Wär ein bisschen blöde wenn eine Anti-Viren-Software selbst der Virus wäre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Ich suche erst mal mit Hausmitteln bevor ich auf die Seite gehe...


 
Einfach draufklicken, da kommt dann so ein Text, dass deine Konfiguration OK ist, das ist alles.


----------



## Robonator (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*



> Am 8. März will das FBI die Server abschalten die für die Umleitung benutzt wurden.



Warum nicht sofort?


----------



## OctoCore (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Das dauert eben ein wenig, bis sie mit ihren schwarzen SUVs in dem Ländle angekommen sind, wo die Schurken-Server stehen, um sie dann zu stürmen.


----------



## Larsen (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*



Bennz schrieb:


> jeder mitn bisl erbsenbrain.exe installd nicht einfach was.


 
This. 
Und infizierte Rechner kommen nicht mehr ins Internet? 
Wie sollen die dann auf diese Seite kommen? ^^


----------



## OctoCore (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Die kommen ja erst dann nicht mehr ins Internet, wenn das FBI die Server geschlossen hat. Zumindest steht es oben so.
Also sollte vorher jeder seine Kiste entseucht haben.
8. März - da war doch was... ist da nicht internationaler Frauentag?


----------



## inzpekta (11. Januar 2012)

So hab ich's auch verstanden.


----------



## TomatenKenny (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

lol wer lässt schon sein pc von einer internetseite scannen/durchsuchen  da steckt bestimmt das BKA dahinter die dann sehen was du alles aufm Rechner hast oder so


----------



## Robonator (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> lol wer lässt schon sein pc von einer internetseite scannen/durchsuchen  da steckt bestimmt das BKA dahinter die dann sehen was du alles aufm Rechner hast oder so


 
Ich glaube kaum das die Internetseite innerhalb von millisekunden deinen ganzen PC durchsucht hat...
Wie dort steht:


> Die Seite prüft bei einem Aufruf per Internet-Browser unmittelbar, ob  die sogenannten DNS-Einstellungen des genutzten Systems Opfer einer  umfangreichen Attacke von Hackern geworden sind - und gibt im Fall der  Fälle Hilfestellungen, um das Problem zu lösen.


----------



## TomatenKenny (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*



Robonator schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das die Internetseite innerhalb von millisekunden deinen ganzen PC durchsucht hat...
> Wie dort steht:



naja vilei passiert ja nich nur das, sondern durch den klick auf die Seite lädt man was im hintergund unbemerkt herrunter, ohne es zu wissen das dann halt dein Pc durchstöbert usw... aber jedem seins was er macht.


----------



## Jens23 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Na insachen netzwerk nicht aufgepasst ??? Auf der seite steht nirgends das dein rechner durchsucht wird, ledigtlich wird die DNS routin überprüft. Die kannst du manuel einstellen, oder was die meisten von uns haben werden auto config. Die seite prüft ledigtlich über welchen DNS server die pakete zu deinem PC gelangen mehr nicht. PC duchsuchen naja dazu sag ich mal nix.


P.S.: wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie Behalten


----------



## m-o-m-o (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Soso, das BKA warnt also vor Malware


----------



## Gazelle (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Uhuhuhuhuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matteo92 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Uhuhuhuhuhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ohne scheiss, hatte grad nen richtigen Lachflash hahahah


----------



## Medcha (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Ist das schon wieder geil. Was ihr hier so schreibt ist schon lustig. 

Übrigens, wer meinen Beitrag hier liest, lädt sich ein schmerzhaftes Augenleiden aus dem Internet herunter. Achtung, wollte nur warnen. 
Zumal die entsprechenden Definitionsdateien der Anti-Virus-Programme noch nicht vorliegen. Wer also ein wenig Erbsenbrain hat, sollte nicht alles lesen, was auf seinem Beildschirm so erscheint.


----------



## kühlprofi (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Die kommen ja erst dann nicht mehr ins Internet, wenn das FBI die Server geschlossen hat. Zumindest steht es oben so.
> Also sollte vorher jeder seine Kiste entseucht haben.
> 8. März - da war doch was... ist da nicht internationaler Frauentag?


 
_Stimmt auch nicht._  Edit: Sorry natürlich stimmt das ^^ hab wohl beim falschen Post geklickt - sorry

Die Server sind schon off und die Schurken sind ja bereits verhaftet.
Das FBI oder BKA was auch immer leitet die infizierten Rechner über FBI's Server weiter und schaltet diese dann aus. Hab ich zumindest schon vor der News Heute so gelesen.
Wozu? Damit man noch eine Möglichkeit hat diese News zu erfahren und seinen Rechner zu cleanen ?

Ob mir die Weiterleitung übers FBI lieber wäre... naja ^^

p.s.

Sehr wahrscheinlich wurde mit dem Virus die Datei c:\windows\system32\etc\hosts umgeschrieben. Jeder Anfänger kann da Adressen auf andere IP's und umgekehrt weiterleiten/manipulieren.

Die Datei sieht in Original ungefähr so aus. Wobei die Einträge unten rhino.acme usw auskommentiert sind und als Beispiel dienen (#)


> # Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
> #
> # This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
> #
> ...


 

Wiki zu "DNS"
Domain Name System


----------



## sirbenni1993 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Hey, Mein System ist Sauber.


----------



## kühlprofi (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Meins auch, zumindest vor dieser "Attacke". An sich ist das ja auch nicht wirklich was besonderes.
Wieviele x Tausende sich ein reiches Händchen mit ähnlicher sagen wir mal "Schadsoftware" verdienen möchte ich lieber gar nicht wissen.


----------



## Cola_Colin (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Merkwüridg, wenn dieser Server an der DNS-Auflösung der betroffenen Rechner rumpfuscht, wieso kann dann das CIA die Leute nicht einfach auf eine Seite www.you-are-infected.com umleiten, um sie darauf aufmerksam zu machen ?
...


----------



## zweilinkehaende (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Aber mal ehrlich, die Seite ist irgendwie schlecht.
Ich benutze keine Standart-DNS und nen Proxy (Polio),
also müsste es auf der Seite heißen (es funktioniert ja mit Proxy nicht):
Infiziert.
Tut es aber nicht,
hmm...

Scheint ja sehr gut programmiert zu sein 

(Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass das BKA sagt man müsste sich nen "Entferner" runterladen,
und dass es sich später rausstellt, dass alle unwissenden Internetbenutzer sich damit den Bundestrojaner runtergeladen haben)
(Big Brother/Friedrich is watching you!)
Eigentlich schade


----------



## Anchorage (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Die warnen vor einem Trojaner ? 
Die sollen sich Schämen gehen die Jungs.


----------



## Xate (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Die Grünen warnen: Wer nicht atmet stirbt! 

Das Schadsoftware um Umlauf ist, sollte seit 30 Jahren bekannt sein. Das man nicht ohne gelegentliche Scans und einem aktuellen & aktiven Schutz ins Interwebz geht auch.
Außerdem gibts mittlerweile auch Pishingschutz in diese Sicherheitspaketen.


----------



## Magic12345 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Lol, die dns ok Seite müsste jetzt mal einer hacken und nen Trojaner draufsetzen. Dann hätten wir den Super Gau.


----------



## m-o-m-o (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*



zweilinkehaende schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, die Seite ist irgendwie schlecht.
> Ich benutze keine Standart-DNS und nen Proxy (Polio),
> also müsste es auf der Seite heißen (es funktioniert ja mit Proxy nicht):
> Infiziert.
> ...


 
Liegt wohl daran, dass sie prüfen ob du eben genau diesen einen DNS benutzt


----------



## Dynamitarde (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Mein Pc ist clean


----------



## Niza (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Meine Beiden auch


----------



## BikeRider (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Mein Rechner ist (wie zu erwarten) sauber


----------



## MG42 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: BKA rät zur Rechnerüberprüfung-Schadsoftware im Umlauf*

Das ist wieder so ein Pseudo-Problem, wenn eben nix mehr geht, macht man ne Neuinstallation (evtl. entschlackt etc...) und formatiert vorher seine HDD, sollte ausreichen, Boahh Panik.


----------

